# Making a POINT



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I knew this board would bestow it's generosity to a worthy cause, and while I'm not the least bit surprised by it, I want you all to know how extremely thankful I am for your donations to the 2009 POINT fishing tournament and auction. Knowing what went into each and every one of these creations is touching to me and says a lot about you as individuals and as friends. We have some very fine items for auction thanks to those of you who have donated so far. I can't wait to see the stuff that's in the works ! 

I'm going to build a slideshow of all the donations and hope to have it posted up soon. More as soon as I have it.

Thanks so much!

RE

P.S.
Don't stop now, there is still time to build, turn, spin, bend and whittle some more stuff. Also if you need any wood for a donation project, you know who to call right ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Richard...deal me in !! I wuz waiting for another post on when/where you wanted the donations.. Count me in for some pens..and pig tails..and..If'n you get by here this afternoon..I'll take you up to the mysterious "Man Cave" upstairs and we'll pick out something that will knock their socks off...LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

oooooo.....now THAT sounds intriguing Jim. Of course, we wanna see what it is.........lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Dang, Richard...deal me in !! I wuz waiting for another post on when/where you wanted the donations.. Count me in for some pens..and pig tails..and..If'n you get by here this afternoon..I'll take you up to the mysterious "Man Cave" upstairs and we'll pick out something that will knock their socks off...LOL


Jim, you were the first one in ! I can't wait to see the man cave !
Thanks !


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Now Jim, you didn't show me that when I was there. Guess I have to leave the little'uns at home for that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Now Jim, you didn't show me that when I was there. Guess I have to leave the little'uns at home for that.


I'm sorry, FF..plumb forgot about it (which aint too unusual)..Bring the kiddoes next time..they would luv it..Kind of a 'childish' display anyways..since I'm about regressed to that..LOL...

Here's a little 'teaser' of what I'm talking about.. A decade or two ago I wuz into 'Wooden Boats' in a BIG way..and dunno what to do with my collection of about a hunnert of them. Kids don't want them..so this POINT auction might be a good place to move a couple of them. I wuz thinking about the 'HMS Victory' (in the center of the pix).. flagship of Admiral Lord Nelsons fleet when he whupped the French and Spanish navies on one day during the battle of Trafalgar.. (course, unfortunate thing was that he got killed during the battle.) Full size replica of it has been rebuilt by the British and is open to the public at one of the seaports over there..

The pens and pig tails you've already seen..and I'll just let ET decide which ones and how many he wants for the auction..

The boats oughta bring in some good bidding if they hold off on the auction until the cocktail hour has been going for a couple of hours. LOL (at least that wuz my experience back in the day when another of my 'ventures' was in the art gallery biz.. NEVER started sales or auctions until after 10 PM....wallets and credit cards got a LOT looser about then) lol


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Some wonderful models Jim!!! 
Doing your kids a favor by helping clear out some of the collection. They'll love you that..........lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim...leave those boats to me in your will the next time you change it up some


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Some wonderful models Jim!!!
> Doing your kids a favor by helping clear out some of the collection. *They'll love you that..........lol[/*quote]
> 
> LOL. They REALLY will, Hooked..We've already had 'the talk' about that and his only comment wuz..."What the hell am I gonna DO with all that stuff? ".....:headknock
> ...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are some great looking models Jim. I can relate to the "collection" - I built a 40 X 40 "workshop" and most of it is devoted to storage. I have my mother's crib and wicker sulky from the early '20's along with a bunch more "stuff". My kids will hate me if I die before I dispose of it.







Oh well - I figure sentimental may survive one more generation then it's down to value.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You can bet the free beer will have been flowing for long while before the auction ! I'm certain any of those ships will bring some very respectable cash to the table Jim. I'm planning on leaving the office a bit early Friday and swinging on by the double wide. Need any wood !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> You can bet the free beer will have been flowing for long while before the auction ! I'm certain any of those ships will bring some very respectable cash to the table Jim. I'm planning on leaving the office a bit early Friday and swinging on by the double wide. *Need any wood* !


*NO* !!!!!!.....LOL...but thanks anyways..You guys have loaded me up with enough wood to open a lumber yard...:headknock

I'll make it a point to be home from about noon till ??..on Friday.. Anytime is good with me..looking forward to the visit..I'm gonna load ya up.!!!:rotfl:


----------

